# Fishing Sargent Texas canals



## poisonz28 (Jul 15, 2006)

How is the fishing in Sargent?I will be staying @The Charthouse.It is located on a canal on Neptune.I will be fishng from a pier.Dont have a boat.What bait should i use.Ive only saltwater fished a few times.Also what do you use for bait in a crab trap?Thanks Yall*

*


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Throw some live shrimp, under a popping cork and also a bottom rig would be good, and put fresh dead or frozen mullet in the crab trap


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

Stop by the acadame in lake jackson and pick up some tandem rigs made texas tackle company the ones that look like shad make sure they are the ones that glow in the dark . Turn the lights on . On the pier about 3o min. Before it gets dark and just wait till you start seeing the trout popping and just tear them up . Good luck


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Put any hardheads you catch in the crabtrap. That's the only thing they are good for, seriously.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

SargentfishR said:


> Put any hardheads you catch in the crabtrap. That's the only thing they are good for, seriously.


This is a fact. I learned this from Larry last year. Hardheads attract more crabs than chicken necks or anything else I have used. Last weekend I had 7 very large blues over night and I am just down a little from where you are staying. If you dont have luck at the house, go over towards the swing bridge and make a Left before the bridge operator house and fish at Tipps pier. They charge a couple of bucks or if you buy some bait, you can fish it for free..


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You can also cross the swingbridge, turn left and go all the way till you pass the lone cabin across from the beach to the barge mooring area!

The folks that fish from the bank there with fresh dead shrimp have been catching oversized reds and some nice flounder! Take a net with a long handle!

You can also crab along there or go walk the beach!

X2 on the hardheads...cut slices in their sides with a fillet knife! :smile:


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Sargent Canals*

Depending on how close to Caney Creek you are, I sit on the dock with a cork and either small shrimp or a small gulp shrimp. You'll catch everything from hard heads, sheepies, sand trout, redfish, etc. I saw a little boy across from us (Gulfview across from the old Linda's) pull out a 22" red two summers ago. Crabs are good too. Throw some chicken in a trap and let sit for the weekend and by Sunday morning, you can have a boiled crab lunch before you head back. Good luck.


----------



## tony7758 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have had a canal place down there for I guess it is 3 years now. I never have fished in the canal? There are fish and I have seen a Gar over 4 foot before. I surf fish or fish the cut & intercoastal. The canals are good for crabbing and you can put darn near anything in the crab trap. I have heard of people using onion rings and claim they work well. I like the onion rings at Caney Creek Marina alot but don't crab with them. I would try the Tipps pier Jim wrote about above. If you have 4 wheel drive you can go down to the cut.


----------



## poisonz28 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the advice yall.


----------



## fredbirvin1 (Sep 1, 2013)

where is swing bridge not been there before. We will be there on Sept 26 for our 50th anniversary!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

fredbirvin1 said:


> where is swing bridge not been there before. We will be there on Sept 26 for our 50th anniversary!


Stay on 457. Can't miss it. LOL! (457 ends at the ICW. You have to cross the swing bridge to cross over to Sargent Beach, which is referred to by the locals as "the island".)


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

congrats - on th 50th --mine has put up with me for 32 now


----------

